# More Thoughts on Squatting in the San Francisco Bay Area



## Matt Derrick (Sep 29, 2019)

@Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the library:

More Thoughts on Squatting in the San Francisco Bay Area - Personal thoughts on the squatting community in the SF bay area with some additional resources.



> View attachment 52958
> 
> 
> Follow up to Thoughts on Squatting in the San Francisco Bay Area: from the 1970s to 2015.



Click here for more info!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 29, 2019)

Wheres the rest of the story? Image gets cut off at the bottom.

NEVERMIND I DOWNLOADED IT.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 29, 2019)

Kind of all over the place but some good writing in there, really enjoyed the story about the Nosebleed squat by Tony Longshanks.


----------

